# ~()~ The Freak ~()~



## Freak O Nature (Jan 17, 2005)

Whats up everyone, im starting my online journal so i can start keeping track of all of my stuff..

 right now Im at 6'1 about 215-220 lbs.. my bench max is 300 and thats about all I really keep track of..

 but now i can start keeping track much better


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2005)

looking good, my freind.  Get it going.


----------



## Freak O Nature (Jan 17, 2005)

Also, my biggest problem appears to be chest.. any help for this would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2005)

what exactly is the problem with your chest?


----------



## Freak O Nature (Jan 17, 2005)

its the least developed part of me, and I like always do chest excersises too and I dont get whats goin on.. Thats what I want to be my main focus..

 Chest and getting cut, thats all I am worried about now because I have the size and definition, just gotta bulk the chest and then get cut up


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 17, 2005)

Whats up bud? Welcome to IM. I'll be following your journal b/c it has a cool tittle....

You might be overtraining your chest....we'll see what happening after you start to post a few workouts, diets etc..


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2005)

It's not about doing chest excercises as often as you can.  its about working your chest hard, and working your chest properly.  Lets see your routine and everything.


----------



## LittleKid (Jan 17, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> It's not about doing chest excercises as often as you can. its about working your chest hard, and working your chest properly. Lets see your routine and everything.


 What he said. You might be overtraining or your form might be killin ya.


----------



## Freak O Nature (Jan 17, 2005)

Ide really like some help with a good routine to start doing..

 I am pretty strong and defined by what I do on my own.. but when I go ot workout I get in there and im like.. "hmm, alright ill do bench" then ill do it, and then decide to do like curls and then maybe chest press..

 I just bounce around doin whatever..

 So some help with a good way to get on the right track would be great, especially since I am starting this tomorrow


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2005)

first you should get your days prioritized.  you should look into setting aside days in which you hit different muscle groups.  you'll find by glancing through journals that people workout 3, 4, or 5 times per week.  I have chosen four, but many people see great results with three or even five.

So whats it gonna be?


----------



## Freak O Nature (Jan 17, 2005)

I think 3 - 4 times a week would be best for me


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2005)

Freak O Nature said:
			
		

> I think 3 - 4 times a week would be best for me


Thats perfect.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2005)

There are some good journals to check up on.  I'd suggest checking out Duncan Donuts' journal here: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=35277


----------



## Freak O Nature (Jan 17, 2005)

ok here is something that I am going to piece together from gwcaton's journal I hope he doesnt mind that I am going to be modeling my workouts after his but I am really not too sure how to get this started and his seems like something I am going to be able to do.. 

*Goals* - The first and most important thing that I want to do is to be able to get more definition and size in my chest. Also, I can see my top 2 abs, and then the middle two abs, but I cant see the bottom too. So I am going to have to get some sort of running routine to try and get rid of the excess fat that I have on the bottom layer.

*Diet* - I am going to have to play this one by ear because I am not at the liberty of eating whatever I want but I am going to do my best to make it all that I can.

*Workouts* - I am going to make my two lifting days Tuesday and Thursday while doing cardio on Monday Wednesday Friday. As of right now I am gonna have the weekend off but that may change over time. 

 Tomorrow will be my first day starting, so hopefully I will have some good news to report back 

 I also need to copy down how he eats, so I can somehow mock that to what I can..

*Meal 1* 
  2 egg whites 
  1 whole egg
  1/3 cup oatmeal w/ scoop of protein pwdr
  Banana
  22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
  16 oz Protein shake
  Banana
  22 oz water
*Meal 3* 
  6 oz Tuna
 1 slice white bread
  22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
  16 oz Protein shake
  22 oz water
*Meal 5* 
  4 oz Chicken breast
  1 cup corn
  1 slice wheat bread
  22 oz water
*Meal 6* 
  6oz Nonfat yogurt w/ protein powder
  2 tbsp Natural Peanut butter
  salad
  22 oz water

*Notes: *If I have anything imprtant to say, it shall be here!


----------



## Freak O Nature (Jan 17, 2005)

Tuesdays will be upper body
  Thursdays will be lower body

*~Tuesday Routine~

  Bench Press*
135 X 12
185 X 12
205 X 12

*Bicep Curls
*55 X 12
65 X 12

*Bent Over Rows
*110 X 12
115 X 12

*Tricep Pulldowns
*70 X 12
70 X 12

*Lat Pulldown
*90 X 12
100 X 12

*Millitary Press 
*80 X 12
85 X 12
90 X 12

*Shrugs*
50 X 12
55 X 12

*~Thursday Routine~

  Squats
*225 X 15
250 X 15

*Leg Press
*325 X 15
350 X 15
*
  Deadlifts
*100 X 15
110 X 15
120 X 15

*Leg Extensions
*50 X 15 
55 X 15
60 X 15

*Calf Raises
*1 X 25
1 X 25
1 X 25


----------



## Freak O Nature (Jan 17, 2005)

Any and All advice is welcome and appreciated... any info/tips that can help me get the most out of what I am doing would be very beneficial to me and I know that there are some people on here that know whats best.. thanks a lot guys


----------

